# Input on Test E and EQ blend



## Shredded1986

Any one have a recipe they have used for a Test E and EQ blend


----------



## repriot

Shredded1986 said:


> Any one have a recipe they have used for a Test E and EQ blend



http://www.basskilleronline.com/


----------



## KingLinc

Basskilleronline calculator

We carry a few blends and that’s one of them


----------

